# PC startet nicht mehr



## starbug (8. November 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,

habe ein neues Problem. Ich habe bei einem Rechner vor einiger Zeit das Mainboard, CPU und Arbeitsspeicher getauscht. Hat alles funktioniert. 

Seit einigen Tagen startet mein Rechner aber nicht mehr. Eine kleine Leuchtdiode am Mainboard blitzt kurz auf und der Kühler geht für eine Sekunde an, danach ist alles aus. 

Habe schon ein anderes Netztei angeschlossen aber hat nicht funktioniert. Habe auch schon alle RAM-Riege getauscht.

Könnte es sein dass die CPU oder das Board einen Defekt hat, bzw. wie kann man das prüfen?


----------



## sheel (8. November 2012)

Hi

Alles andere ausbauen.

Gebraucht werden nur Mainboard (Prozessor schon dran lassen) und das Netzteil.
Festplatten, Grafikkarte, CD-Laufwerke, Netzwerkzeug etc.etc. alles weg/ausstecken.


----------



## starbug (8. November 2012)

Hi,

ich werde das heute Abend versuchen. Wenn es dann aber immer noch nicht funktionieren sollte, wie kann man dann Prüfen ob CPU oder Mainboard defekt sind? Oder sind dann generell beide Teile kaputt?


----------



## genodeftest (8. November 2012)

Für CPU und Mainboard gibt es üblicherweise einen BIOS-Piepser auf dem Mainboard, der Piepscodes ausgibt, wenn beim Starten etwas schief läuft. Im Handbuch deines Mainboards bzw. beim Hersteller gibt es normalerweise eine Tabelle mit Bedeutungen der Piepscodes.
Hast du in letzter Zeit irgend etwas an dem PC verändert?


----------



## starbug (9. November 2012)

Habe in letzter Zeit daran nicht verändert, ausser das eine neue Festplatte eingebaut wurde. Einen Piepser hört man übrigens nicht.


----------



## starbug (15. November 2012)

> Alles andere ausbauen.



Habe ich gemacht, aber das Problem bleibt :-(


----------



## sheel (15. November 2012)

Frage sicherheitshalber: Metallspäne etc am Board? (ja, sowas kommt vor :suspekt
Lüfter blockieren und Staubsaugen (Lüfter soll nicht durch den Staubsauger angedreht werden).

Sonst ists wohl hin, das MB.


----------



## soyo (15. November 2012)

Ich hatte mal bei einem PC die Reset-Taste eingeklemmt, was zu einem ähnlichen Symptom führt. ---- - BIOS reseten
- Alles ausbauen, auch CPU ausbauen und neu einsetzen
  - dann nur mit CPU starten, dann sollte ein Piepton kommen weil kein RAM drin ist
  - danach RAM rein und starten
  - Falls nicht einmal der Piepton kommt, ist wohl das Netzteil/CPU/Mainbaord defekt


----------



## sheel (15. November 2012)

Netzteil und RAM wurden schon gewechselt (steht oben).

Und zur Resettaste: Das könnts natürlich auch sein
(da würde man sich aber ärgern, nach so vielen Tagen :suspekt


----------



## soyo (15. November 2012)

hast du mal das BIOS resettet?


----------



## chmee (20. November 2012)

Stromkabel vom Netzteil abgezogen? Einfach komplett vom Netz nehmen, n bissel warten, wieder reinstecken, anmachen.. Bei mir war so etwas ein Vorbote auf ein dahinsiechendes Netzteil. (aber das wurde ja auch schon getauscht.. hmpf)

Angesprochen wurde schon der Reset-Taster - Von den Towerkabeln alles abziehen bis auf den Powerknopf?

Wurde das BIOS schon reset'et bzw. der CMOS gelöscht?
http://www.biosflash.de/bios-cmos-reset.htm 

mfg chmee


----------

